# Jewelling - Definition



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Jewelling - Definition*

Jewelling is a term for what I always called _finish polishing_, both terms mean to bring the paint to the highest degree of gloss, shine, depth, reflectivity etc. and this is done by making the paint as perfectly flat as possible at the microscopic level.

Just to make sure there's no confusion, when I use the word *flat* I don't mean as in _dull_ or _matte_, I mean as smooth and equal in surface level, as in perfectly flat like the surface of a glass window. The car body panel itself can be curved but the paint on the curved panel must be perfectly flat and smooth.

I personally like the term _jewelling_ better than _finish polishing_ because the word jewel conjures up a picture in your mind, or the _idea_ of a _*highly polished gemstone*_ that glistens when light reflects off its surfaces.

A few years ago when the term jewelling reached the tipping point and became a commonly used term on detailing discussion forums I posted a request to one forum and asked for a volunteer to write an official definition for the term. To this date I have not found an official definition written as such by anyone. So after waiting for a few years I'll volunteer to take a stab at it.

*Jewelling - Definition*
The final machine polishing step in which an ultra soft foam finishing pad with no mechanical abrading ability, (in and of itself), is used with a high lubricity ultra fine finishing polish to remove any remaining microscopic surface imperfections out of an automotive paint finish usually after the paint has been previously put through a series of machine compounding and polishing procedures to create a near perfect finish to start with.

Open to suggestions to tweak the definition and perfect it and standardize it for the detailing industry.

Also just want to add that while in most cases jewelling is the last step after a series of previous compounding and polishing steps, it is also possible to start with a near perfect finish. For example, at some other time the paint was already compounded and polished but needs to be refreshed to restore perfection.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

:thumb: i like that explaining Mike


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

sounds good to me


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Jewelling for me is to maximise the final finish before applying a protective coating.

Mr shifter


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

The definition is _*fluid*_ right now, by that I mean it's _changing_...

One thing for sure, any finishing polish to be used for jewelling needs to offer really good lubricity...


----------

